# New aw racing petty rigs



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

They are in and shipping in the morning to those who have paid for them. So how do they look??


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

They look pretty sharp!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

They look Petty sharp to me too... The solid white trailer paint scheme looks like the old Matchbox diecast version...RM

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1990-MATCHB...st_Vehicles&hash=item3a9b88a335#ht_267wt_1105
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1992-MATCHB...st_Vehicles&hash=item566d85e9fb#ht_396wt_1124


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

Awesome. Can't wait to get them.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wheelz63 said:


> They are in and shipping in the morning to those who have paid for them. So how do they look??


Hey Richard,
any updates on other AW releases (Silver Screen Esp. :freak

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

jeffaary said:


> Awesome. Can't wait to get them.


they left today.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Bubba 123 said:


> Hey Richard,
> any updates on other AW releases (Silver Screen Esp. :freak
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


they could be in before christmas, but nothing concrete as of yet.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

They look great.
>Tom<


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Too bad you can't get just the cars.No need for the rigs.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wheelz63 said:


> they could be in before christmas, but nothing concrete as of yet.


K...TY :thumbsup:


Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Just wait, I am sure EBAY will have someone that buys them and splits them up to sell individually.

Charlie


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

MSwaterlogged said:


> Just wait, I am sure EBAY will have someone that buys them and splits them up to sell individually.
> 
> Charlie


its a possibility, but since aw is limiting there production finally the sets might not make it that far.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

RiderZ said:


> Too bad you can't get just the cars.No need for the rigs.


I'm sure someone would want the rigs only.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Check Buds HO. I think I saw where he was selling a few of these individually.

charlie


----------



## Ian Garnett (Feb 22, 2003)

wheelz63 said:


> its a possibility, but since aw is limiting there production finally the sets might not make it that far.


Do you know what the production number is?
Thanks Ian


----------



## KirkWH (Nov 19, 2014)

Will these be available in any brick and mortar stores such as Hobby Lobby where I've seen other Auto World products?


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

KirkWH said:


> Will these be available in any brick and mortar stores such as Hobby Lobby where I've seen other Auto World products?


its a possibility that they will be in like hobby lobby but no guarantees.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wheelz63 said:


> its a possibility that they will be in like hobby lobby but no guarantees.


Hobby Lobby's (@ least HERE)...
seem to be discontinuing slot cars altogether...
EXTREEMELY Limited selections at best... 

better get here, 4 best $$$ (in my opinion ) those cars alone are going for about $34.00 w/ separated from the rigs @ $19.99 (Buds HO)....
getting a great deal on the silverscreen 3-car set myself on here :thumbsup:

my opinion only, NOT Advertising 4 anyone... so, I could be wrong...:freak:

Bubba 123 :wave:

OH, & Hobby-Lobby is having a 25% OFF sale in this section including slot cars... so the 40% coupon is invalid ....
not sure on how long the "Sale" is on... but w/ expect it to be until Close 2 next Wed. (??) just an FYI...


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Our Hobby Lobby just added an end cap of slot cars (there have been none at all in the past 6 months or so). Big sign and only about 6 AW cars on display and 2 packs of track. I think there were also 2 sets (spider man, etc.) and that was it. Not exactly a big selection.

Charlie


----------



## Ian Garnett (Feb 22, 2003)

Seems to be about the same basic inventory in all the stores that I have visited. Luck of the draw yesterday, I found 2 cars that I needed in Winchester, Va. Went thru 2 different checkout lines & used 40% coupon. Sweet.


----------

